# Granddad



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Granddad went into a nursing home, so I rang them to see how he was doing.

Nurse said, "He's like a fish out of water."

I said, "Ah, so he's finding it hard to adjust?"

She replied, "No. He's DEAD."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

:roll:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I've just spent the afternoon at my grandfather's grave, he thinks I'm digging a pond.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

F**king brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Joe


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Loving that


----------

